# Replacement Lenses for Delta Winner Head  Lamp



## Trail Rider (Aug 2, 2021)

Reaching out to see if anyone has a Delta Winner lense they would be open to selling. Finishing off restoration on Westfield Columbia G519 and my lamp is cracked.  I would even consider the entire head lamp if you have one you could part with.


----------



## altapat (Aug 2, 2021)

Check this out:








						antique bicycle DELTA Winner Headlight LENS New Old Stock for vintage bike  | eBay
					

Slightly yellowed for age, but after all it's over 60 years old! Get images that.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## DaGasMan (Aug 2, 2021)

There's also reproductions made for these as I had picked one
up on ebay a while back for like $12. Sorry, no link. I remember 
I had to trim off some of the extra plastic. That original for $24 
looks nice too.


----------



## Trail Rider (Aug 2, 2021)

Thanks so much. I bought it. Says it’s for Delta Winner so fingers crossed it’s the real deal and it fits.


----------



## Jon Olson (Aug 3, 2021)

I bought my reproduction from JAF/CO on the CABE.


----------



## Trail Rider (Aug 3, 2021)

Thanks. Wonder if I can get a repro one also. Going to try. Thanks a lot for the info.


----------

